# Terax shampoos and conditioners



## Geek2 (Oct 6, 2003)

Any rants or raves about the Terax shampoos and conditioners? I've been wanting to try them for a while but not sure which shampoo would be good for a fine colored hair and if the products are worth the money?


----------



## WearThePinkRibbon (Oct 6, 2003)

I am TOTALLY in love with the LOMA hair care line. Everything I've tried is absolutely awesome. All their products are designed to "feed" your hair the nutrients, etc. on what I guess you would call a "timed-release" basis. My hair dresser started carrying this product line about a year ago. I don't see it very many places (yet!) and I don't know if they have their own website, but if you search for Loma Hair Care (or similar) you'll find on line retailers. I just can't say enough good things about Loma. And honest, I don't work for them!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks for your post! I will definitely try the Loma products





Originally Posted by *WearThePinkRibbon* 

I am TOTALLY in love with the LOMA hair care line. Everything I've tried is absolutely awesome. All their products are designed to "feed" your hair the nutrients, etc. on what I guess you would call a "timed-release" basis. My hair dresser started carrying this product line about a year ago. I don't see it very many places (yet!) and I don't know if they have their own website, but if you search for Loma Hair Care (or similar) you'll find on line retailers. I just can't say enough good things about Loma. And honest, I don't work for them!


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok, this is actually stumping me- my colorist wants all his clients to boycott Terax because he swears there is formaldehyde in the conditioning treatment- but I *called* Terax's 800 number and they said that they have never used formaldehyde in any of their products. Has anyone ever heard of the Terax/Formaldehyde Urban Legend?? And why would this be bad for your hair even if there is formaldehyde in it- it keeps those dissection animals from deteriorating (gross, but still) so wouldnt it in essence preserve your hair color? All those pigs I had to dissect in biology seemed to be in pretty good shape....of course, they were dead, but for dead animals they didnt look too bad...


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2003)

I did a number of web searches for the words "Terax formaldehyde" and alot of what comes up is clients selling Terax products that say "formaldehyde free". So it looks as if this has been a topic before somewhere and Terax and people are trying to refute (sp?) it. Lets see what others say





Originally Posted by *bluepisces* 

Ok, this is actually stumping me- my colorist wants all his clients to boycott Terax because he swears there is formaldehyde in the conditioning treatment- but I *called* Terax's 800 number and they said that they have never used formaldehyde in any of their products. Has anyone ever heard of the Terax/Formaldehyde Urban Legend?? And why would this be bad for your hair even if there is formaldehyde in it- it keeps those dissection animals from deteriorating (gross, but still) so wouldnt it in essence preserve your hair color? All those pigs I had to dissect in biology seemed to be in pretty good shape....of course, they were dead, but for dead animals they didnt look too bad...


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 9, 2003)

ACK!!!!!The 3rd ingredient in Terax crema conditioner (Triethanolamine) is under investigation for causing cancer!!!!!! http://umbbd.ahc.umn.edu/tea/tea_map.html Holyholyholy CRAP!!


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2003)

*Oh man that does call for a huge ACK!* 



Originally Posted by *bluepisces* 

ACK!!!!!The 3rd ingredient in Terax crema conditioner (Triethanolamine) is under investigation for causing cancer!!!!!! http://umbbd.ahc.umn.edu/tea/tea_map.html Holyholyholy CRAP!!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 10, 2003)

Well I won't be trying Terax products then!!! Thanks for letting us know!!





Originally Posted by *bluepisces* 

ACK!!!!!The 3rd ingredient in Terax crema conditioner (Triethanolamine) is under investigation for causing cancer!!!!!! http://umbbd.ahc.umn.edu/tea/tea_map.html Holyholyholy CRAP!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Reija,

Forgetting completely the toxicity factor, I tried the Terax line after reading on HQ hair that it was The Line that all these celebs swore by, etc. etc.

And to console you, you did not miss anything. It was pretty o.k., but just that. It was kind of heavy for my also thin and colored hair.

Have since found products I like way better, without the toxic stuff.!! So, you did good, girl!

Elisabeth


----------



## KittyM (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I tried the Terax Crema tube(or what the name was)and it was ok, but I had expected more since it was supposed to a lot of celebs favourite!!

Won`t buy it again!I want to try Alterna now!Heard good things about that line!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've never tried Terax... not familiar with it at all... but I guess I won't be now!


----------



## GraceGirl (Jan 15, 2006)

I have used the crema and liked it. The delicato shampoo is nice too.


----------

